# Basic Vs Mod Mad



## Matuka

Who out there is like me and just buys the best kit that we can afford (Or can't afford) and who is very into modding, with houses full of Kanthal and wicks?


----------



## Andre

So where do I fall - a few Reos and do coiling/wicking when I have to?


----------



## Chef Guest

I have a problem...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Chef Guest said:


> I have a problem...


We are well aware...............

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ET

Andre said:


> So where do I fall - a few Reos and do coiling/wicking when I have to?


 
you were option 2 but slowly sliding into option 3

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chef Guest

Thank you. I'm seeking addiction counseling 


Andre said:


> We are well aware...............

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NickT

I've been vaping for about 3 months now. Here's a brief run down of my journey. 

Bought a twisp as a tool to stop smoking. Within a couple of weeks I'd decided that I loved vaping, and bought a 134 mini. Within another week I bought a nautilus clone. And a week later bought an aerotank mega. A few weeks later I sold the 134 and bought a hana modz clone and a kayfun to rebuild. Last Monday I bought a second kayfun cos 1 wasn't enough. Last Friday I ordered a magma (which I will have tomorrow). In a couple of weeks I'm going to order the 50w IPV, and possibly a mech mod. 

Who the hell knows where this is going to end for me. 

P.s. Although the Twisp is waaaaaaaaay overpriced and no where near as satisfactory as what I'm using today, I have to give them mega kudos for opening the door to this world.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo

I am not a tinkerer, I will put that out there. It took me awhile to warm up to re-buildables because frankly I am not good with my hands. I am not a handy man kinda guy in the slightest lol. 

However! I have come to realize that a good vape is not possible without building coils, thus I make do.. I do so purely for the love of the Vape, not because I like tinkering. I use my same coil and wick for as long as possible. 

I think even Sharri is a better coil'er then me.  There I said it

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Great poll @Matuka 

I had to vote number 3 because i did try tweak many things on many devices in search of a better vape

But now i am quite happy. I build coils when I need to and dont do as much tinkering. 

If I could get the vape i have now in a pre-packaged box with no fuss or bother then I would be very happy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre

Gizmo said:


> I am not a tinkerer, I will put that out there. It took me awhile to warm up to re-buildables because frankly I am not good with my hands. I am not a handy man kinda guy in the slightest lol.
> 
> However! I have come to realize that a good vape is not possible without building coils, thus I make do.. I do so purely for the love of the Vape, not because I like tinkering. I use my same coil and wick for as long as possible.
> 
> I think even Sharri is a better coil'er then me.  There I said it


No problem, we knew that for a long time. I am average at building coils at best and, like you, strive to keep it as long as possible. Have dual coils with ceramic wick going for 66 days now. But, I do love building simple coils now and then.


----------



## Silver

Gizmo said:


> I am not a tinkerer, I will put that out there. It took me awhile to warm up to re-buildables because frankly I am not good with my hands. I am not a handy man kinda guy in the slightest lol.
> 
> However! I have come to realize that a good vape is not possible without building coils, thus I make do.. I do so purely for the love of the Vape, not because I like tinkering. I use my same coil and wick for as long as possible.
> 
> I think even Sharri is a better coil'er then me.  There I said it



Dont worry @Gizmo, i suspect the vast majority of vapers are not interested in building coils. Id even say that most dont even know that coil building exists.

I think the manufacturers that will do well are those that can deliver a packaged solution that provides a rebuildable quality vape at a good price. 

The best part is that you will know when that eventually arrives and will stock it for us

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

As a follow on, i suppose most of us on this forum represent the fringe lunatics of the vaping market

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> As a follow on, i suppose most of us on this forum represent the fringe lunatics of the vaping market


Who are you calling "lunatic" - we are on the edge of innovation!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chef Guest

I think I should change my handle to "The Magpie"


----------



## Gizmo

@Andre I am glad you know. If it wasn't for people like Rowan Francis and Michael (Kempton agent) teaching me tricks or even building me a super coil I would struggle a tad :=) I agree silver. If manufacturers can make a clearo that can perform on the same level as kayfun then I would no doubt switch. The convenience then to me out weighs it all. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest

I am proud of my lunacy thank you very much!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Who are you calling "lunatic" - we are on the edge of innovation!




Lol

To us, we are definitely the bleeding edge, the heroes, the pioneers

To the mass market, we are just crazy lunatics that stay glued to our screens for new gear, play with rayon and use doohickeys late at night when everyone is asleep

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Gizmo

Silver said:


> Lol
> 
> To us, we are definitely the bleeding edge, the heroes, the pioneers
> 
> To the mass market, we are just crazy lunatics that stay glued to our screens for new gear, play with rayon and use doohickeys late at night when evryone is asleep



Haha it is quite a hilarious. If you think a year ago when you weren't a vaper and someone told you a year from now you would be rolling steel into little coils, smoking cotton and trying all kinds of obscure smoking devices you would probably have a good laugh. 

We are strange bunch to outsiders no doubt about that 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Gizmo said:


> @Andre I am glad you know. If it wasn't for people like Rowan Francis and Michael (Kempton agent) teaching me tricks or even building me a super coil I would struggle a tad :=) I agree silver. If manufacturers can make a clearo that can perform on the same level as kayfun then I would no doubt switch. The convenience then to me out weighs it all.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


I have some hopes on the new Nautilus coils - some peeps on on ECF dare to declare that they are on par with a Kayfun vape. And agree, sometimes one just wants the convenience of pack up and go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Gizmo

Andre said:


> I have some hopes on the new Nautilus coils - some peeps on on ECF dare to declare that they are on par with a Kayfun vape. And agree, sometimes one just wants the convenience of pack up and go.


 
Well I will be keen to give it a go :=)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac

Andre said:


> I have some hopes on the new Nautilus coils - some peeps on on ECF dare to declare that they are on par with a Kayfun vape. And agree, sometimes one just wants the convenience of pack up and go.


I've seen the reviews where people on ECF are saying this @Andre, even Grimm Green says he's Kayfuns has been gathering dust since he received his Nautilus Mini. Some ECF members have been on the same coils for two weeks and say the vape is still fantastic, same as when they were new.

I will should know by tomorrow, i have some Epic vape mail on the way. Don't count on any reviews or even feedback from me just yet, as its Eid to tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

In my case, the messing around with coils and such has played a major role in helping to forget about smoking. Particularly in the first few weeks. And I can confidently state that the modding aspect was even more influential in helping me to quit. The actual vaping is more of a side benefit for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## ET

was visiting my mom last night and she said electronic cigarettes are too much hassle as she saw me making coils. had to explain this was the hobby side of vaping and most people don't have to worry about it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## M4dm0nk3y

Gizmo said:


> Haha it is quite a hilarious. If you think a year ago when you weren't a vaper and someone told you a year from now you would be rolling steel into little coils, smoking cotton and trying all kinds of obscure smoking devices you would probably have a good laugh.
> 
> We are strange bunch to outsiders no doubt about that
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


 
Funny you should say that, I only really noticed this as recently as this past Friday while at a company social event. We were having some beers, one of the guys was happily smoking on his stinkies, and he tried an eGo device before, but went back to the stinkies as he was a bit unsatisfied.

So I tried to convince him to have a go with my Kayfun - at the same time another *non smoking* co-worker that was also part of the conversation said to me: "You really are serious about this vaping thing, aren't you?". Ummm, yes, very much so

So I can definitely relate to what you are saying

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Snape of Vape

Posted this in another topic.







http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/mech-mod-master-race.3951/#post-89495

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matuka

Zodiac said:


> I've seen the reviews where people on ECF are saying this @Andre, even Grimm Green says he's Kayfuns has been gathering dust since he received his Nautilus Mini. Some ECF members have been on the same coils for two weeks and say the vape is still fantastic, same as when they were new.
> 
> I will should know by tomorrow, i have some Epic vape mail on the way. Don't count on any reviews or even feedback from me just yet, as its Eid to tomorrow


 
I have heard that there is no wick in these. How exactly does it work?

If I think about my early vaping days and the ghastly equipment that was available, I am amazed that I gave up stinkies but at the rate that manufacturers are innovating, perhaps the perfect vaping machine is already on the drawing board.


----------



## Andre

Matuka said:


> I have heard that there is no wick in these. How exactly does it work?
> 
> If I think about my early vaping days and the ghastly equipment that was available, I am amazed that I gave up stinkies but at the rate that manufacturers are innovating, perhaps the perfect vaping machine is already on the drawing board.


No, there is a wick in there, it is around on the outside of the single vertical coil. Apparently a ceramic wick.


----------



## Marzuq

i prefer the mods. you just feel that sense of accomplishment when you vape knowing its on something you built. and if you dont like it, you can just rebuild it...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh

I like to build coils and play around with all the little thingamagoefterkies. Think there should be an option inbetween
these too like

Happy with a basic good kit, but do a bit of tinkering
Mod all the way, exept for when driving
Totally besotted with fiddling - Mods or nothing


----------

